# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Yaskawa America, Miamisburg, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Yaskawa

----------


## Airicist

Yaskawa YMR12 mobile robotics platform

Published on Oct 7, 2016




> Yaskawa's mobile machine tending and material movement technology is highlighted by the YMR12, a fully autonomous platform that combines a Motoman MH12F robot with OTTO Motors’ OTTO 1500 self-driving mobile cart. This solution can perform multiple handling operations and logistics tasks throughout the shop floor and can communicate with other machines via wireless direct connection to a PLC. It provides a viable alternative to the traditional method of utilizing a fixed robot station.

----------

